# Audi Builds 2.5T FSI Q3 Prototype, Could Lead to Q3 RS.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

At the same time European journalists are getting their first sample of the all-new Q3 in Switzerland and full production is beginning in Martorell, Spain, news is slipping out that the marque from Ingolstadt could be planning a potent RS version of the small crossover.

Power for the engine would come from the same 2.5 TFSI 5-cylinder found in the TT RS and RS 3. A rumor from Autoblog suggests the engine may be optimized for torque and thus sport a lower power rating of 300 hp. We've been unable to confirm this though we do know that a drivable Q3 2.5T FSI prototype does exist and that certain members of the European press may have even driven it.

And what of possibility for the USA? Sources tell us that, like the Audi A1, the Q3 likely won't come to the USA in the first generation.

* Full Story *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

yes, CAR has even driven it, they liked it, but who wouldn't...
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives...rives/Audi-Q3-20-TDI-Quattro-2011-CAR-review/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

tanel;bt1141 said:


> yes, CAR has even driven it, they liked it, but who wouldn't...
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives...rives/Audi-Q3-20-TDI-Quattro-2011-CAR-review/


Thanks Tanel. There's a European launch going on right now in Zurich. We're not on it as the US isn't getting the car but expect to see more reports over the next few days. I suspect this Q3 2.5 TFSI is there though I've not seen photos of that exact car there yet.


----------

